# Random BSODs while Bluestacks running (?)



## masterton (Oct 22, 2013)

BSOD randomly. No specific pattern.
But most of the time it occurred when Bluestacks was running.
Please verify if Bluestacks is the culprit.

When running BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.64_jcgriff2_.exe (running as admin), the program was stuck at "Waiting for SystemInfo". It cannot be completed. 

Windows 7 x64 OEM version
The full specifications of my computer are included in the zip file.

Thanks a lot for your help. I look forward to your reply. :smile:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

All of the attached DMP files are of the *CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION (109)* bug check.

_This indicates that the kernel has detected critical kernel code or data corruption.

_There are generally two different causes for this bug check:


*1.* A driver has inadvertently, or deliberately, modified critical kernel code or data. Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with Service Pack 1 (SP1) and later versions of Windows for x64-based computers do not allow the kernel to be patched except through authorized Microsoft-originated hot patches. For more information, see Patching Policy for x64-based Systems. 

*2. *A hardware corruption occurred. For example, the kernel code or data could have been stored in memory that failed.

-------------------------

_*Let's go ahead and enable Driver Verifier to see if we're dealing with a device driver causing conflicts and or corruption:*_

*Driver Verifier:*

*What is Driver Verifier?*

Driver Verifier is included in Windows 8, 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 to promote stability and reliability; you can use this tool to troubleshoot driver issues. Windows kernel-mode components can cause system corruption or system failures as a result of an improperly written driver, such as an earlier version of a Windows Driver Model (WDM) driver. 

Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be at issue, enabling Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver if it detects a violation.

*Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*

Vista - START | type rstrui - create a restore point
Windows 7 - START | type create | select "Create a Restore Point" 
Windows 8 - Restore Point - Create in Windows 8

*How to enable Driver Verifier:*

Start > type "verifier" without the quotes > Select the following options -

1. Select - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
2. Select - "Select individual settings from a full list"
3. Check the following boxes -
- Special Pool
- Pool Tracking
- Force IRQL Checking
- Deadlock Detection
- Security Checks (Windows 7 & 8)
- DDI compliance checking (Windows 8)
- Miscellaneous Checks
4. Select - "Select driver names from a list"
5. Click on the "Provider" tab. This will sort all of the drivers by the provider.
6. Check EVERY box that is *NOT* provided by Microsoft / Microsoft Corporation.
7. Click on Finish.
8. Restart.

*Important information regarding Driver Verifier:*

- If Driver Verifier finds a violation, the system will BSOD.

- After enabling Driver Verifier and restarting the system, depending on the culprit, if for example the driver is on start-up, you may not be able to get back into normal Windows because Driver Verifier will flag it, and as stated above, that will cause / force a BSOD.

If this happens, do *not* panic, do the following:

- Boot into Safe Mode by repeatedly tapping the F8 key during boot-up.

- Once in Safe Mode - Start > type "system restore" without the quotes.

- Choose the restore point you created earlier.
If you did not set up a restore point, do not worry, you can still disable Driver Verifier to get back into normal Windows:

- Start > Search > type "cmd" without the quotes.

- To turn off Driver Verifier, type in cmd "verifier /reset" without the quotes.
・ Restart and boot into normal Windows.

*How long should I keep Driver Verifier enabled for?*

It varies, many experts and analysts have different recommendations. Personally, I recommend keeping it enabled for at least 24 hours. If you don't BSOD by then, disable Driver Verifier.

*My system BSOD'd, where can I find the crash dumps?*

They will be located in %systemroot%\Minidump

Any other questions can most likely be answered by this article:
Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## masterton (Oct 22, 2013)

Driver verifier is activated. I will get back to you once another BSOD occurs. :smile:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Great, I look forward to your update.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## masterton (Oct 22, 2013)

BSOD happened today. :sad: Here are the files.

When autoruns.exe was running, I saw it complained about "rdpclip.exe". How could I fix this problem?

Do I need to keep driver verifier on now?

Thank you. :flowers:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

You can go ahead and disable verifier now. Right, so the latest DMP file is of the same bug check as above, but it's failing to flag a driver within violation even though it's verifier enabled. With this said, it's possibly a hardware issue (ex - failing RAM holding kernel code or data).

Let's start with a Memtest for NO LESS than ~8 passes (several hours):

Memtest86+:

*Download Memtest86+ here:*

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

*Which should I download?*

You can either download the pre-compiled ISO that you would burn to a CD and then boot from the CD, or you can download the auto-installer for the USB key. What this will do is format your USB drive, make it a bootable device, and then install the necessary files. Both do the same job, it's just up to you which you choose, or which you have available (whether it's CD or USB).

*How Memtest works:*

Memtest86 writes a series of test patterns to most memory addresses, reads back the data written, and compares it for errors.

The default pass does 9 different tests, varying in access patterns and test data. A tenth test, bit fade, is selectable from the menu. It writes all memory with zeroes, then sleeps for 90 minutes before checking to see if bits have changed (perhaps because of refresh problems). This is repeated with all ones for a total time of 3 hours per pass.

Many chipsets can report RAM speeds and timings via SPD (Serial Presence Detect) or EPP (Enhanced Performance Profiles), and some even support changing the expected memory speed. If the expected memory speed is overclocked, Memtest86 can test that memory performance is error-free with these faster settings.

Some hardware is able to report the "PAT status" (PAT: enabled or PAT: disabled). This is a reference to Intel Performance acceleration technology; there may be BIOS settings which affect this aspect of memory timing.

This information, if available to the program, can be displayed via a menu option.

Any other questions, they can most likely be answered by reading this great guide here:

FAQ : please read before posting

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## masterton (Oct 22, 2013)

A short update.
I sent the computer for repair. I'm still waiting.
Hopefully the BSODs will be gone after the repair.
Thank you so much for your help. I very much appreciated.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the update! 

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## masterton (Oct 22, 2013)

RAM is replaced.
However the same BSOD occurred after two days of use.
What else should I do?
Thank you.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Please attach the latest DMP file only, please.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## masterton (Oct 22, 2013)

Here you are. Thanks a lot. :flowers:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Same bug check as above. Let's go ahead and remove Avira and replace it with MSE:

Avira - Avira AntiVir Removal Tool - Download

MSE - Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Flaksman (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, all the BSODs are circling around hal.dll. Have u checked ur video card for memory issues ?!! 
Googled : Download Video Memory Stress Test - MajorGeeks


----------



## masterton (Oct 22, 2013)

Flaksman said:


> Well, all the BSODs are circling around hal.dll. Have u checked ur video card for memory issues ?!!
> Googled : Download Video Memory Stress Test - MajorGeeks


I downloaded it and ran several tests, including DirectX (test set: full) and OpenGL (test set: full).
As to DirectX, I tried both 256 x 1024 and 1024 x 1024.
All passed. No errors.


----------



## masterton (Oct 22, 2013)

PJB said:


> Same bug check as above. Let's go ahead and remove Avira and replace it with MSE:
> 
> Avira - Avira AntiVir Removal Tool - Download
> 
> ...


Hello. Would you mind if I ask you why you think Avira is the culprit?

Avira has been installed long time ago. I used it for a long time. It didn't cause me any problem. It doesn't seem like Avira is the culprit.

Avira has one of the best detection rate. It is a very good AV. I'm reluctant to uninstall it for the time being. Sorry.


----------



## Flaksman (Dec 14, 2009)

masterton said:


> I downloaded it and ran several tests, including DirectX (test set: full) and OpenGL (test set: full).
> As to DirectX, I tried both 256 x 1024 and 1024 x 1024.
> All passed. No errors.


Well.... On my own experience, the random hal.dll BSOD issues, eventually always reaching the video sandbox.... 

Try to (have u tried to?): 
a. Wipe the video drivers and reinstall them.
b. BIOS - is it updated ? 
c: sfc / scannow
d. Stress ur CPU, might be cooling issues...

* All of those sug's are, just to try eliminate the problem... The fastest way is to try to replace the Video Adapter, to eliminate the most common....


----------



## setve (Jul 16, 2014)

Dear User,

If you have any problem in Installing and using BlueStacks products,

Pl signup and submit your request to : BlueStacks Support - Select the FAQ you wish to review

It will be taken care fastly.

Thanks,

Blue stacks Support.


----------

